# Wanted! - The Sax Brothers ( discontinued library dist by Sample Modeling )



## btlguy (Dec 13, 2019)

Does anyone have an old copy of "The Sax Brothers" Kontakt version, with serial number that they would be willing to sell? This product has been discontinued and reincarnated with a different engine. I can only use the old Kontakt version. I'll do the research on how to transfer the serial number or license. I will also pay whatever this cost when it first came out. Thanks to anyone that can help!


----------



## Ben H (Dec 13, 2019)

Buy/Sell subforum: https://vi-control.net/community/forums/for-sale-music-gear-classifieds-free-service.66/

Other useful info: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/wanted-saxophone-brothers-by-samplemodeling.85507/


----------

